
TokBox releases OpenTok One-to-One Communication Sample App - lucashuang
https://github.com/opentok/one-to-one-sample-apps
======
mansilladev
Just to be clear, this is an open source _sample app_ that isn't a standalone
P2P communication app, meaning that it still requires an OpenTok account -
[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/). Correct?

p.s. Long time fan of the TokBox team and their easy to implement platform.

~~~
chatmasta
This is likely because WebRTC is not "truly" p2p in all instances. It requires
a STUN server for identifying the public IP of each peer, and a TURN server
for relaying traffic if the clients are unable to establish a direct
connection (10-15% of time, IIRC).

Tokbox is probably hosting the STUN/TURN servers for you. If you want to host
them yourself, Twilio offers a cloud service for hosting them, or you can just
deploy any open source solution to a server you control.

~~~
aoberoi
TokBox Engineer here. We set out to make a high quality starting point for
anyone who wants to include embedded RTC in their next app (or crazy idea).
Part of that is solving for the client-side concerns, like an easy toolchain,
rich APIs for customizability, and some helpful code that shows the best
practices our combined experience with the platform has given us (like above,
but stay tuned for more!).

But there are definitely more parts, TURN/STUN for network traversal is just
the beginning. The OpenTok platform behind this sample app adds dynamic
optimizations (like audio fallback), archiving (recording) capabilities,
RESTful APIs for eventing and control, etc. Just standing up a STUN/TURN
server isn't going to solve the hard problems it takes to make something that
can eventually go to production.

EDIT: spacing, clarity

------
ricardobeat
Wow, I remember playing with their service over 3 years ago, when building a
chat app for my employer. Does anyone know what has changed since then and
this v1.0?

~~~
aoberoi
so, so much. flash is gone, webrtc is in. iOS and Android native client SDKs.
inspector tool to analyze real time control and media data from your sessions.
archiving via REST APIs. UI/UX improvements. probably a ton i'm missing...

------
minuticoffee
I wonder if TokBox is going to change their pricing structure now that Twilio
is doing WebRTC video.

